# Incredible Photo Archive



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2010)

Warbird Information Exchange • View topic - REPUBLIC, the people that made the planes .....14 FEB ...NEW

This is one of the best post ever made. No doubt. Make room on you're hard disk. 

pictures like and so many many many more 

Its from the archives of the archives at Grumman Memorial Park Calverton, Long Island, New York and The Cradle of Aviation Museum, Garden City, Long Island








INDEX

page 1 JF DUCKS
JRF GOOSE
XTBF AVENGER
TBF AVENGERS

page 2 NONE

page 3 GG-1
SF-1

page 4 XSBF-1
XF2F-1
F3F

page 5 XF4F
MARTLETS
F4F WILDCATS

page 6 GULFHAWKS

page 7 XP-50

page 8 FF-1
XF6F HELLCATS

page 9 XF5F SKYROCKETS
F6F HELLCATS

page 10 XF7F TIGERCAT
JRF GOOSE
GRUMMAN WORKERS

page 11 F7F TIGERCATS

page 12 LINDBERGH
F8F BEARCATS

page 13 DZUS FASTENING DEVICES
XF9F PANTHERS
F9F PANTHERS

page 14 F9F PANTHERS
F9F COUGARS

page 15 F9F COUGARS
F11 TIGER

page 16 F14 TOMCATS

page 17 A6A INTRUDERS
S-2 TRACKERS
OV-1 MOHAWKS

page 18 ROOSEVELT FIELD LINY

page 19 more ROOSEVELT FIELD photographs

page 20 AIR ENGINEERING CORP
AMERICAN AERO
ACADEMY OF AERONAUTICS
AERO TRADES
AGWAM

page 21 AMERICAN AERO SUPPLY HOUSE
AVIATION COUNTRY CLUB
AVIATION HIGH SCHOOL
BELLMORE
BREWSTER
CHANCE VOUGHT
COLUMBIA AIRCRAFT PRODUCTS

page 22 DADE PACKING

page 23 EARLY LONG ISLAND AIRCRAFT
EDO FLOATS

page 24 FAIRCHILD

PAGE 25 FLOYD BENNET FIELD
FLUSHING AIRPORT

page 26 GENERAL AIRCRAFT
GYRODYNE

page 27 HAZELHURST FIELD
HEINRICH
IRELAND
ISLIP
KIRKHAM
KELLET
LIBERTY
LEONING

page 28 LEONING cont.
MISSLES
MITCHEL FIELD

page 29 MITCHEL FIELD
NASSUA BLVD AIRPORT
NORTH BEACH AIRPORT
POSTERS
RANGER AIRCRAFT ENGINES
REPUBLIC
SEVERSKY

page 30 REPUBLIC P-47 THUNDERBOLTS

page 31 ROCKAWAY
ROOSEVELT FLYING SERVICE

page 32 SIKORSKY
SPERRY
SUFFORK COUNTY AIR FORCE BASE
US COAST GUARD----- Semper Paratus
VOUGHT

page 33 GRUMMAN DUCKS

page 34 GRUMMAN AVENGERS

page 35 GRUMMAN AVENGERS
GRUMMAN SF-1
GRUMMAN XSBF-1
GRUMMAN F2F
GRUMMAN F3F

page 36 GRUMMMAN MARTLET
GRUMMAN WILDCATS
GRUMMAN XP-50
GRUMMAN HELLCATS

page 37 GRUMMAN HELLCATS
PENSACOLA NAVAL AIR MUSEUM

page 38 PENSACOLA NAVAL AIR MUSEUM
ELGIN AFB
HURLBURT FIELD, fla

page 39 GRUMMAN HELLCATS

page 40 F5F SKYROCKETS
F7F TIGERCATS

page 42 F8F BEARCATS

page 43 F9F PANTHERS

page 44 F9F PANTHERS

page 45 F9F COUGARS

page 46 F9F COUGARS

page 47 F-14's
Grumman Plants

PAGE 48 Grumman Plants

PAGE 49 Grumman Employees

PAGE 50 Grumman Employees


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow, some good photos there, thanks for posting.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 15, 2010)

OMG!!! Incredible photos!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 15, 2010)

That was cool


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 16, 2010)

Great stuff.  


Wheels


----------



## VALENGO (Feb 16, 2010)

Those B&W pictures are always pure magic, the grain is extremely fine. Don´t speak to me about mega pixels or ASA 400.


----------



## Pong (Feb 19, 2010)

For those with dial-up connection, DO NOT go to this site. 

Those are a lot of photos, and very nice ones too!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 19, 2010)

Pong said:


> For those with dial-up connection, DO NOT go to this site.
> 
> Those are a lot of photos, and very nice ones too!



 that's a fact.
Your poor dialup connection will melt.


Wheels


----------



## hawkeye2an (Mar 26, 2010)

Great stuff, thanks !!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2010)

Woah!!!! Cool site. Wish I could find a German site like that.


----------



## Pong (Mar 27, 2010)

Just revisited the site, and found this really cool photo.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2010)

Great find, thanks for sharing.


----------

